# Projecto - Estação meteorologica da Pena - Salir - Loulé



## Redfish (19 Ago 2010 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde

Surgiu uma oportunidade de colocar uma estação meteorológica no Concelho de Loulé  mais propriamente na Freguesia de Salir (Pena), sendo a sua instalação no Centro Ambiental da Pena.

Para já o projecto está a avançar.
Sobre este tema sei pouco e a maior parte do conhecimento adquirido é através do fórum e dos comentarios excelentes dos membros, mas temos tido a ajuda preciosa do ecobcg aqui do fórum e de um outro colega da CM de Lagoa, responsáveis pela instalação da estação das fontes. http://www.meteofontes.net/.

Para já, estamos a escolher o equipamento necessário e á partida a escolha será a estação Davis Vantage Pro2 plus wireless com “fan aspiration and radiation shield” (com possibilidade de Webcam) pois as indicações são as melhores.

O local será numa antiga escola primária transformada em Centro Ambiental e da responsabilidade da CM Loulé e a estação para alem dos dados meteorológicos obtidos terá também a componente educacional para os frequentadores do Centro.
Temos ainda algumas duvidas quanto á localização exacta dos aparelhos/sensores pois o espaço tem alguma arvores.
A estação e restante equipamento deverá funcionar exclusivamente a energia solar.

Penso que esta estação será bastante útil pois será mais uma excelente fonte de dados meteorológicos.

Estamos também a ponderar a instalação de uma webcam com vista para a Rocha da Pena http://capena.no.sapo.pt/index_ficheiros/rocha.htm
Alguem sabe os procedimentos mais usuais para a instalação de uma webCam associada á estaçao meteorologica?


Quando houver mais novidades coloco aqui.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Parabéns por essa acção!


----------

